# shimano reels



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

I dont know about everbody else but I really like shimano reels of which I have quite a few. So the other day I was wondering why shimano doesnt make a surf reel that is 100% waterproof so I shot them an email with this question and today I got a response back that bugged me. They said that they have no plans on making a surf reel like this.Here is the response I got (We found that the best reels for surf are those which have the least amount of metal and bearings.That basically amounts to cheap reels,use them for a season and toss them.Reels that have tight tolerances and many bearings will suffer more from sand and water then graphite reels with few bearings and metallic parts.) I understand there thinking but to get the answer to toss a reel after a season from them just doesnt sit well with me. I hope this doesnt get me in trouble on this site.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

lol. nice! Shimano makes reels for the surf anyway. What does one do with a size 6000 or 8000 Baitrunner if it’s not for the surf? And they advertise the Stradic is safe for the salt and they make a 6000 and an 8000 in the Stradic. what do you do with a 8000 Stradic, fish for bluegill? And lots of people use Calcuttas casting reels in salt. And none of those are throw-aways.

I’d buy something else anyway. The heck with them. lol With that additude they don't need my money. I have lots of Shimano fresh water reels and some good ones, like Sustains. But I’m not totally brand loyal, actually my new favorites in fresh water is a Pfluegar and a Daiwa I’ve been using. I shelfed a Sustain for a Daiwa Fuego. And shelfed another good Shimano for a Pfluegar Supreme XT. But when I started just a couple of years ago gearing up for salt water for the first time I went with mostly all Penns. Sargus, Slammers and Battles. I got one smaller Stradic for a M inshore rod. And certain model of the Penns take a lickn’ and keep on tickn’.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

the only shimanos i have and like are tlds. Seen a few speed masters and they seem alright to.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Alan Tani has a very high opinion of the stella which is a sealed reel. In fact, I believe he ranked it higher than VS and ZB offerings. While it isn't really designed for the same brutal conditions that the other two are, the stella can't be knocked for quality. But yeah, shimano's response still sucks. Few things are made like they used to be. Companys figured out long ago they could be more profitable if they could sell you something more often. I guess they were at least honest about it. I'll take shimano products as they are if I could only get more than 5 years out of a microwave.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have the 6000 and an 8000 in the Stradic and have never had a problem in the surf.Fresh water and a good cleaning after.


----------



## Southerly (Sep 14, 2011)

hey everybody!

i fish from shore, pier, powerboat, and yak but i learned something about water vs sand resistant with a waterproof camera.

i was filming my daughter playing in the surf at OC with my fujifilm xp-20. it's waterproof rated; so no problem?

wrong = problems. as surf/breakwater goes in and out of small spaces, it filters sand particles that lodge in the spaces they fit best. i think the surf has some distribution of particles of all sizes, which insures there will be something for any size gap. the sand particles include extremely hard substance like quartz i think. often used for sandpaper, it's angular and harder than steel and probably the worst thing to have lodged in your bearings.

i cleaned my camera the best i could. but a week or so later noticed more particles,.... that camera was replaced under warranty because of another issue but i don't think i would have ever got all the sand out 100%. the lesson i learned is waterproof doesn't = sandproof. the surf zone is a special hazard all its own.

wild guess - shimano wants to deliver a high quality product and maintain its good reputation, and so wants to avoid warranty issues where a product doesn't live up to its stated promise. on this one, i would base my decision on reels more on others' experience than manufacturer's claims but i find their response very interesting. thanks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ummmm Try the Calcutta 700 with out the level wind if you really want to use shimano

Not sure what you mean by water proof. My surf cast arsenal is Avet sx mc, penn 980 mag, Penn 535 mag, Abu 6500 ctc3

I still love my shimanos but I use them else where


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

I gave up on manufacturer loyalty because of Shimano. No company keeps a model for very long before giving in to the customer demand for lighter weight, irrational obsession with ball bearings and bling. Within a couple of years the expensive reel you bought is as outdated as yesterdays computer. They have no qualm about not keeping an inventory of parts to allow you to keep your reel functioning. Shimano is the worst. They don't even have spare parts or spools for current popular reels after two years production. Unless your a commercial account! For me all future reels will be new old stock Abu Ambassadeurs. If I can save up the cash perhaps an Avet or Van Stall.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Just price thecost fora replacement Bail assembly on a Shimano Stradic! It costs as much as the original damn reel!!! They are a sham!!! Don't get me wrong...but if something happens after the warranty, you are stuck!!! Don't believe me?...check out the same part on the baitrunners...which present the same problem! Just like the auto dealers, who KNOW they can give you a car at a discounted rate, knowing they'll make their money off service and parts! I'll NEVER buy another Shimano, I don't care HOW "great" they are!!!


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Most of my surf spinning reels are Stradics or Saros. Never had the first problem with them. I make sure to keep them out of the water as best I can and rinse well when I am done. The fact that Shimano does not market them as "surf" reels specifically does not bother me.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I have several Spheros reels and have never had a problem with any of them. If this isn't a saltwater reel I don't know what is......


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

Just keep then out old the water. But what about when you can't. I don't fish on the beach. The surf is a joke where I live other than the snook spawn. But I hike thru mangroves and crawl under bridges. Even with reel covers on my Curados and Calcuttas couldn't take it. Not even the ride in the bed of the truck. The Curados couldn't even cope with a little splash sitting in the flush mount of the yak.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

mylobass said:


> Just keep then out old the water. But what about when you can't. I don't fish on the beach. The surf is a joke where I live other than the snook spawn. But I hike thru mangroves and crawl under bridges. Even with reel covers on my Curados and Calcuttas couldn't take it. Not even the ride in the bed of the truck. The Curados couldn't even cope with a little splash sitting in the flush mount of the yak.


In a case like yours....Daiwa B&G series. Built like tanks, not expensive, holds up to harshest conditions and parts are cheap and readily available


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

I prefer baitcasters so I stick with old Ambassadeurs. Tanks and simple to maintain.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

mylobass said:


> I gave up on manufacturer loyalty because of Shimano. No company keeps a model for very long before giving in to the customer demand for lighter weight, irrational obsession with ball bearings and bling. Within a couple of years the expensive reel you bought is as outdated as yesterdays computer. They have no qualm about not keeping an inventory of parts to allow you to keep your reel functioning. Shimano is the worst. They don't even have spare parts or spools for current popular reels after two years production. Unless your a commercial account! For me all future reels will be new old stock Abu Ambassadeurs. If I can save up the cash perhaps an Avet or Van Stall.


AMEN! 
This is why I have Ambassadeurs, and a couple Daiwa offerings (SS spinning reels and Sealine conventionals) that have been in steady production for years. Even if they stopped making any of these reels today, would still have parts for years. On the other hand I have a couple Stradics that are right around 10 years old that are worthless due to unavailability of parts.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Another reason to buy a Daiwa reel


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think a HUGE point is being missed here...

OK, so you guys think like a bunch of consumers who know what they want - and that's all good - but you can't fault a company for thinking like an entity that wants to make money and stay in business forever.

This is a classic dilemma with product oriented business. Yeah, it sucks that products change, and especially when it's something you like. But the fact has been proven countless times, a product line that doesn't evolve, dies. It really doesn't help that business today adopts a "beholden to shareholder" model, rather than the old proud single or family owned business model, where pride and reputation were the driving force.

Yes, Shimano wants to avoid warranty issues. Yes, they're going to stay away from high quality components in everything but the most expensive reel. Why? Well, that strikes at the real heart of the issue. Are you ready for it?

You guys don't take care of stuff! You don't properly maintain, you don't think of the reel as your valued property. So guess what? They give you the junk that you deserve. The highest quality stuff is maintained for those with the deepest pockets, and it causes one of two things to happen:

1) better care of item is taken
2) not a **** is given, because more $ than sense is in play

To ask for a sealed reel might seem intuitive, but so many compromises (performance and design wise) have to be made to see that happen, and then you are dealing with a completely different price point, which doesn't cater to that 85% that the company is aiming for. And why offer you a product that you most likely aren't willing to shell out the $ for, anyway? (or will complain about being inferior product to the guy whose reel casts farther, has better feel, etc...)

I see all points of view on this one, and I side with none. My opinion is that if you value your reels, follow the recommended maintenance instructions to a "T". Those instructions will either save you or condemn you. No more rods and reels thrown haphazardly into the back of a truck, rashed up, and left unwashed for entire seasons. Take some time to tear down, solvent wash, and regrease. Realistically, that beats a sealed reel that most likely will never see maintenance...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I use quite a few Shimano FX2500/4000 reels in the surf, and haven't had even a hint of a problem. Even after repeated wave dunkings way out on the point, they keep on keepin' on with little to no maintenance.

And at $14.99, I can replace them whenever I feel like it.


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. But im not pro business probably to much of a radical for most to cope with. I see that evolution of technology as planned obsolecense for the sole of profit.
As for maintaining equipment. I for one have religiously kept every reel I've owned in a reel cover whenever it isn't in my hands while in the field. I enjoy maintaining my reels and often customize them with JDM after market parts. But I still find Shimano and all the other manufacturers to make inferior reels not capable of lasting and performing the way I require.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mylobass said:


> I respectfully disagree. But im not pro business probably to much of a radical for most to cope with. I see that evolution of technology as planned obsolecense for the sole of profit.


I respectfully respect your right to disagree.

However, you may be agreeing with me more than you actually realize, cause we're kinda saying the same thing. I'm just putting the blame on both parties, whereas you appear to be content to blame the "greedy" corporation. (who couldn't exist without someone to feed their greed, I might add)

If your product doesn't keep up with your competitor's - either on an aesthetic or a functional level, his product WILL eventually overtake yours. (that's a fact, proven in just about any business model) That's just as much the consumer's fault as it is the business man's fault. Your materialistic greed, their monetary game. It's a vicious circle. The real trick is selling somebody something cheaper (READ: just good enough, no better) that meets at least 80% of their desires, within a price that's likely to attract huge numbers of buyers. 

You may think that you think differently than everybody else, but a good marketer knows better. We all fall into this trap, eventually.


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

Ya, I see everyones point and I wash rinse and dry everyone of my reels after a day on the beach but as stated above the parts are where its starts thinking ill look into daiwa


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishbites said:


> Ya, I see everyones point and I wash rinse and dry everyone of my reels after a day on the beach but as stated above the parts are where its starts thinking ill look into daiwa


I'm guessing you are talking about spinning reels? Because nobody beats Abu Garcia in a conventional. They're certianly not my favorite reels, but be damned if you'll ever be down for more than a day looking for parts, if that's your criteria...


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

ya spinning reels of course all of my conventionals are abus and I dont have problems with them


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

fishbites said:


> I dont know about everbody else but I really like shimano reels of which I have quite a few. So the other day I was wondering why shimano doesnt make a surf reel that is 100% waterproof so I shot them an email with this question and today I got a response back that bugged me. They said that they have no plans on making a surf reel like this.Here is the response I got (We found that the best reels for surf are those which have the least amount of metal and bearings.That basically amounts to cheap reels,use them for a season and toss them.Reels that have tight tolerances and many bearings will suffer more from sand and water then graphite reels with few bearings and metallic parts.) I understand there thinking but to get the answer to toss a reel after a season from them just doesnt sit well with me. I hope this doesnt get me in trouble on this site.


To be clear, you are saying that what you have placed in parentheses is Shimano Corporations' response? I don't know if you are pulling my leg or if someone from Daiwa intercepted your email. Beacause there is NO WAY the company that builds Calcuttas, Baitrunners, Thunnus', Sustains, Saragosas, Curado 300's Stellas etc. would have suggested that buying a cheap throw away reel was the best surf approach.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I forgot the other shimano reel i have and like. Its like a stradic of some sort purchased on a rod for 30 to 40 dollars. Spooled with 8lb copolymer line it tamed many a big spaefish. Then my granddad washed it at the car wash and it took a nosedive in performance. Still works ok though. and in testament to daiwa quality, i have a 3yr old cheap 20 or 30 dollar spinning reel that i managed to pack about 100 to 125 or so yards of 15lb mono and that is my workhorse of a bait reel.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

solid7 said:


> *I think a HUGE point is being missed here...*
> 
> OK, so you guys think like a bunch of consumers who know what they want - and that's all good - but you can't fault a company for thinking like an entity that wants to make money and stay in business forever.
> 
> This is a classic dilemma with product oriented business. Yeah, it sucks that products change, and especially when it's something you like. But the fact has been proven countless times, a product line that doesn't evolve, dies.




Missed? That basically sounds like the same thing that was posted above you that said...



jakuka said:


> Few things are made like they used to be. Companys figured out long ago they could be more profitable if they could sell you something more often. I guess they (shimano) were at least honest about it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jakuka said:


> Missed? That basically sounds like the same thing that was posted above you that said...


I guess if you read my post that way, OK. One person was talking about a company making junk. In that particular instance, I was referring to companies constantly reinventing their product for the sake of marketing.


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

arh1956 yes what is in parenthesis is exactly what the response was I copied it directly from my email.


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

Such a literal bunch you surf fishermen are. Sticklers for grammer. My wife must be a member here.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishbites said:


> I dont know about everbody else but I really like shimano reels of which I have quite a few. So the other day I was wondering why shimano doesnt make a surf reel that is 100% waterproof so I shot them an email with this question and today I got a response back that bugged me. They said that they have no plans on making a surf reel like this.Here is the response I got (We found that the best reels for surf are those which have the least amount of metal and bearings.That basically amounts to cheap reels,use them for a season and toss them.Reels that have tight tolerances and many bearings will suffer more from sand and water then graphite reels with few bearings and metallic parts.) I understand there thinking but to get the answer to toss a reel after a season from them just doesnt sit well with me. I hope this doesnt get me in trouble on this site.


 That's how companys make $,not just shimano all of them do,except maybe vs because they get ya on the one time purchase up front...



DrumintheSuds said:


> In a case like yours....Daiwa B&G series. Built like tanks, not expensive, holds up to harshest conditions and parts are cheap and readily available


 Yeap,tuffassreels...



> You guys don't take care of stuff! You don't properly maintain


I resemble that remark,hose'r down good and put it up,once broken,chuck it and get another.... Can usually get 3yrs of hard feesh'n what more could ya want???


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I resemble that remark,hose'r down good and put it up,once broken,chuck it and get another.... Can usually get 3yrs of hard feesh'n what more could ya want???


I don't know... How about a lifetime? 

A good reel is like a good woman... If she treats you right, you take care of her, and treat her like a prize, even when she doesn't look so good anymore. On the other hand, if she does you wrong, you throw her away, and pick up the flashiest cheapo you can find at the moment. (you never stop "fishing", of course)


----------



## Undertow (Nov 19, 2011)

*Shimano Tekota 500*

I recently got a Shimano Tetoka 500 conventional reel (no line counter ) which so far has worked well for me. Not much has been said about this reel as it is referred to as a "trolling reel" but I have been casting 65 -80 yards with 4oz lead 40 lbs shock leader and 20 lbs mono w/ without a single backlash. The cast control knob is backed off a notch. It is a very smooth reel plus it has nice cosmetics (pretty sea blue and not much chrome ). I have several Abus and an older Penn 209 and have used those for freshwater carp,catfish and bass (10 years) . Please understand I am completely new to the salt and have lots to learn. Your feedbacks on the Shimano reels puzzled me somewhat.

I am saving for the Akios Shuttle as I want to go go the "distance" for Redfish and whatever is out there.

This is my first post.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Good discussion on shimano. I find the same thing applies to home appliances. Just about everything uses electronic sensors. No mechanical switching. Why? Cheaper and according to a maintenance guru the companies can't afford you to stay out of the marketplace too long. Most new appliances are designed to fail somewhat in 7-8 years. Usually the cost to repair, ala the bail arm on the reel, is almost as much as a new product. That's what manufacturers want. If we all kept our stuff in great condition and did not have to buy replacements for 15-20 years companies would fail. Unfortunately the things you used to count on are not there anymore for the most part. I sure loved old penns and a $500 pickup I had for 12 years. We just have to take care of what we like.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

fishbites said:


> I dont know about everbody else but I really like shimano reels of which I have quite a few. So the other day I was wondering why shimano doesnt make a surf reel that is 100% waterproof so I shot them an email with this question and today I got a response back that bugged me. They said that they have no plans on making a surf reel like this.Here is the response I got (We found that the best reels for surf are those which have the least amount of metal and bearings.That basically amounts to cheap reels,use them for a season and toss them.Reels that have tight tolerances and many bearings will suffer more from sand and water then graphite reels with few bearings and metallic parts.) I understand there thinking but to get the answer to toss a reel after a season from them just doesnt sit well with me. I hope this doesnt get me in trouble on this site.


As far as surf reels go for the US market both Shimano and Daiwa treat us as red-headed stepchildren. They don't sell their best stuff here and it isn't just surfcasting reels; it's rods and lines too. Whatever you look at, especially cutting edge tactics like speed jigging for tuna and some of the new largemouth bass tackle, the best equipment is reserved for the Japanese market. 

What price point do you think such a reel should be offered at? People here tell me I'm insane for spending $500 on JDM surfcasting reels that allow me to cast fishing equipment 700ft and stay bone dry; what is the P&S verdict on a reel that costs $900, casts 400 ft that you go swimming with? 

I predict









Penn has put out a waterproof reel ($600+/-)and if I have seen 3 out there that's a lot. Van Staal and Zeebass have the market cornered charging $700 -$1100 and there is little incentive for a major manufacturer to try to enter that market . . . Extensive R&D and then worldwide testing and even then, getting a couple thousand units into the hands of the hardest hardcore maniac surfcasters clamoring over rocks leaves huge failure potential with little potential market expansion or unit turnover. You need to understand that deep wading / rockhopping / skishing with fishing equipment is not a tactic we share with the rest of the world.

Shimano's and Daiwa's focus on surfcasting gear is all about not needing to get the equipment wet.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ReelinRod said:


> As far as surf reels go for the US market both Shimano and Daiwa treat us as red-headed stepchildren. They don't sell their best stuff here and it isn't just surfcasting reels; it's rods and lines too. Whatever you look at, especially cutting edge tactics like speed jigging for tuna and some of the new largemouth bass tackle, the best equipment is reserved for the Japanese market.


It's a cultural issue. You can look at many things outside the US, and explain it very simply.

Them - work hard, save money, buy quality
Us - work hard, spend money, buy more of less quality

It's that way with many things. In many cultures, people live with their parents until middle adulthood, until such time that they have saved enough money to buy a home. When they get one, it's a good quality home that may be hundreds of years old. Here, we want to get away as quick as we can, when we aren't financially able. So we all have homes, but they aren't real great quality.

So it goes with consumer products. We live in a "disposable" society. Products are engineered for failure, because that's what our society has told the market that it wants. Oh sure, you can argue, but I'll give you 1000 examples of it.

Japanese don't throw their tackle in the back of their rust bucket trucks. They cherish them, and treat even functional items with reverence and appreciation. And they don't settle for the same crapola that we do.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

IMO you have to pick and choose your shimanos.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> I don't know... How about a lifetime?
> 
> A good reel is like a good woman... If she treats you right, you take care of her, and treat her like a prize, even when she doesn't look so good anymore. On the other hand, if she does you wrong, you throw her away, and pick up the flashiest cheapo you can find at the moment. (you never stop "fishing", of course)


 Let's flip that around.... A good woman is just like a good reel.. Pick a good'n that can take yer chit,and ya get to go feesh'n whenever ya want and ya still get along fine,just like a good reel can handle "what it is is what it is",just like a good woman....


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

Solid7 you hit it dead on about the difference between the US culture compared to most of the world. Sally that is also changing. Evidenced by the thousands of brits and germans who holiday here in my part of Fl. They fall in love with walmart. I recall watching Jennifer and Clarissa on 'The Two Fat Ladies' back in the 90's talk about the european unionization of Britain much the same way we are now talking about todays reel manufacturers.
On a side note. In 40 years of fishing seriously Ive only come across one other fellow fisherman who treated his equipment with reverence and care.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure how others treat their reels but I rinse mine with fresh water and wipe them down with a rag with WD 40 on it Every time I use them. some of them are over 25 yrs old and still look and work great. I have Abu's, Shimanos.Penns and Diawa all the same just give them reasonable maintenance and don't dunk them in salt water or throw them in the sand and they should last


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

Be careful if your Shimano's have septon grips. Wd 40 and 3 in 1 oil degrade septon to a sticky state you cant repair.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tracker16 said:


> Not sure how others treat their reels but I rinse mine with fresh water and wipe them down with a rag with WD 40 on it Every time I use them. some of them are over 25 yrs old and still look and work great. I have Abu's, Shimanos.Penns and Diawa all the same just give them reasonable maintenance and don't dunk them in salt water or throw them in the sand and they should last


 Like I said,if they go through the "DD treatment" for 3 years it's a good reel.. Hose'm down,don't dunkem in sand... Na,they don't last 25yrs,but they'll last three after the abuse,and that's good enough to catch a bunch of feesh if ya do it right... Don't mind buy'n a mid range reel every 3yrs,I know when it's new it's smooth,and after three years of "the treatment" it's time to trade'r in,but that's just me...  These slammers are going into 4yrs,a record for me... 

And Solid,I have a "lifetime mate" and don't trade'r in every 3yrs,but then again,that ain't all about feesh'n either...


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

jakuka said:


> Alan Tani has a very high opinion of the stella which is a sealed reel. In fact, I believe he ranked it higher than VS and ZB offerings.


Hi jakuka - it surprises me that Alan Tani would venture an opinion on a spinning reel - Alan T's a conventional reel man and a very good one at that. Maybe you mean Alan Hawk? Now that would make sense.

Let's face it Shimano are a huge corporation and with VS, ZB and now the new Penn Torque there's not a lot of commercial space for another high end sealed reel entry into what is essentially a niche market.

They're wrong however about cheap reels being best for getting dunked in their reply to fishbites - there's nothing cheap about a VS, ZB or Penn Torque but hell if you want a reel that can be dunked and will still carry on fishing and don't want to pay that kind of money there's still a really good option available. Depending on what size reel you need just get yourself a secondhand Penn 704z, 710z or 712z in good condition, check out a tutorial (you'll find one on the web), do a full service - it's not hard - they don't have that many parts - pack the gear box and pinion bearing with grease so water and sand can't get in, spool it up with mono or a Dyneema braid like Fireline and dunk it in the suds as much as you like.

You'll need to replace the gear box grease fairly often depending on how much it gets dunked but look after it and that reel will probably still be fishing long after your Shimanos have moved on to that fishing hole in the sky.

The only thing that's cheap about those old Penn Spinfishers is the price you can pick them up for.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

DrumintheSuds said:


> I have several Spheros reels and have never had a problem with any of them. If this isn't a saltwater reel I don't know what is......


i totally agree !!!


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

snowy said:


> Hi jakuka - it surprises me that Alan Tani would venture an opinion on a spinning reel - Alan T's a conventional reel man and a very good one at that. Maybe you mean Alan Hawk? Now that would make sense.


You sir, are correct. I had my Alan's mixed up for a moment. Mr Hawk has an an appreciation of Shimano engineering in general, at least when compared to similarly priced competitor offerings of the same catagory. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

jakuka said:


> You sir, are correct. I had my Alan's mixed up for a moment. Mr Hawk has an an appreciation of Shimano engineering in general, at least when compared to similarly priced competitor offerings of the same catagory. Thanks for the correction.


I thought that must be who you meant jakuka - Alan Hawk's reviews of spinning reels are second to none.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

"Nail on the Head"


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Shimano reels are without question the best made longest lasting reels on the planet bar none in every catagory.... Their customer service is top notch . I have used Penn and Daiwa before and I have been on both of their pro staffs.. Sure I have broke a few Shimanos along the way but not many. Sure they change things a lot and sometimes for no reason but still day in day out they make good stuff....Shimano G Loomis all the way for me. As far as what the Shimano guy said about getting rid of cheap reels that have been dunked.....He is right. That is why I use a Stella for hard core wade fishing.. Otherwise you are going to destroy a nice reel like a Sustain or Stradic ...and that goes for any mid price reel by Daiwa or Penn as well. No reel that is not sealed will stand up to being dunked in salt water.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been using a Saragosa, Sustain and Baitrunner for years. In the surf, on piers, from docks and on boats. Not a single problem yet. I love Shimano personally, smooth and durable. I rinse them after a fishing trip in warm water.


----------



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a Stradic 5000, and also a Penn Sargus 5000; and I have a JDM Shimano surf reel. 

So given my xpirience with my gear, I would say that if you are rough on your stuff and don't treat it like museum pieces I see the Shimano not doing well in the surf. I have not taken apart the Stratic yet, but my JDM reel got full on dunk in an outgoing wave laying in the sand. I had to take it down to itty bitty pieces to get all the grit out (took 4.5 HOURS). The sargus has also been down to pieces for just normal cleaning. 

What did I learn?

Don't allow reels to get in the surf..... but also the shimanos are generally more complicated on the inside which contributes to how smooth and tight they feel. The Penns are a bit more rugged and simple. I don't own any of the larger model Shimanos mentioned here, but from what I read when researching my next purchase; most function best for deep sea boat fishing.


----------

